# More Bait Pictures



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the kind words on my baits, it means alot. Thought I'd show some more of what I do. Hope you like them

Thanks Etch


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW!!! Incredible baits! You are truly talented.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow those are neat. Have u ever caught anything on the frog?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs guys, have caught a ton of smallies and buckets on the 3 1/2 inch frogs i make, and snot rockets(pike) on the big boys i posted here, thanxs 

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful stuff, Rob. You're a carvin' maniac!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! That's really detailed work on those lures! The design concept is awesome! If there was a lure making contest I'm sure yours would take first place hands down! On average, about how long does it take to complete a lure that detailed? :B


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words guys, means alot to me, as for how long it takes,its funny, the big guys arent half as hard as the frogs to do, and now i am working on a frog the size of my thumb, oh fun wow , lol

Etch


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Diggin the frogs man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rob those look great!


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

Amazing baits you make Etch!
How can I get a couple of the frog baits to try out?


----------

